# MCIWS Questions



## NoVite (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello gentlemen,
I'll be taking the screen-er for MCIWS school in two weeks and I had a few questions regarding the actual events. I also noticed that while MCIWS has been mentioned plenty on this sight there isnt a single thread dedicated to the topic so if any other guys have questions we could compile them here. 
For those who don't know the events of the screen-er are as follows

500 Meter swim. 100 Crawl, 100 Breast, 300 Crawl or Breast
25 Meter underwater swim 
50 meter brick tow
Within 40 seconds, swim 20 meters, then feet first dive and retrieve a ten pound brick. After this you will swim back with the brick  in both hands with both the brick and your face out of the water. (Time stops after you break the surface with the brick)

My questions are as follows:

1 Are all of these events done slick? I am pretty certain the 500 meter swim is slick but less so on the other events.

2 During the brick tow is my head allowed to go underwater? For the brick recovery, when returning with the brick to the start point it clearly states that the brick AND your face must remain above the water. However for the actual brick tow it is only stated that the brick needs to remain above water. 


As a disclaimer I have pulled this info upon reviewing the screen-er checklist and the order on MCWSTP (MCO1500.52D) and as far as I can tell these details are not stated. We do not have a MCIWS at my unit so I haven't had anyone to ask these super specific questions. If there is another source I am not seeing, please let me know.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 2, 2017)

You do the screener and everything slick on day 1 IIRC. 

On the tow I brought my head underwater for the glide/scissor kick and kept my brick above the surface

Then the rest of the course is ran something like..

200m warmup
Timed crawl stroke/strip swim 
Group A: rescues
Group B: stroke refinement 
Classroom on ARC things
Lunch
Flip flop groups 
And ends with a pool card.

..for 3 weeks

If you're good at swimming it's basically 3 weeks of crawl stroke practice. It's been awhile since I went; your best bet is to call.


----------



## NoVite (Oct 2, 2017)

Awesome that helps thank you. 
I understand the minimum time to pass is 11 mins for the 500m and 33 mins on the 1500m. When you went through what would be considered competitive times?


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 3, 2017)

There were some buoyant individuals that went through when I did. I can't recall what their times were, but if you put out on the laps we did everyday, there's no reason you should be failing or behind that much

8 minute 500m and 27 min 1500m were what myself and another Recon guy shot for.


----------



## NoVite (Oct 3, 2017)

Dually noted and much appreciated.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2017)

I concur with @Hillclimb. Keep the brick above water level.


----------

